# What did you buy with your free $10???



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

*To all my fellow Nexus S 4G users:* So, with the GWK74 update we now have Google Wallet, which gives you $10 USD to start playing around with, once you activate the virtual google CC with your google account.

Sooooo....

What'd you buy with it????


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

A bottle of cheap Merlot. Thanks for being an enabler, Google. ::wink::


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

and two cheeseburrrrrrgers.:blush:


----------

